# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Lovebird

## -Vasia1997-

*ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝ*
Ανταλαζω αρσενικο love bird 1,5 ετων χωρις δαχτυλιδι δεν ειναι ουτε ηρεμο αλλα ουτε αγριο.Ειναι peach faced.To ανταλαζω με 1 *σιγουρο* θηλυκο love bird που εαν γινεται να ειναι peach faced (εαν δεν ειναι δεν με πειραζει) το οποιο να ειναι κατω απο 3-4 ετων

Ο λογος :Μολις χθες μου εδωσε ενα μελος 2 love bird τα οποια δυστυχως ειναι και τα 2 αρσενικα και σημερα ολη μερα τα εβλεπα και τσακωνοντουσαν ενω χθες ηταν ηρεμα(μπορει λογο της μεταφορας).Επειδη το ενα ειναι μεγαλο σε ηλικια δεν μπορει να αποφυγει ολους τους τσακωμους και φοβαμε μην τραυματιστουν.Κανονικα αυριο θα αγοραζα κλουβι για τα πουλακια μου αλλα δεν μπορω.Και τα 3 μου κλουβια ειναι γεματα και δεν μπορω να τα βαλω καπου αλλου.Παρακληση οποιος εχει και θελει να ανταλαξουμε θα μου εβγαζε ενα βαρος

Δυστυχως μονο Αθηνα μπορει να γινει ανταλαγη(επισης το πουλακι ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση)
Οποιος θελει να ανταλαξουμε και δεν ξερει τι φυλλο ειναι το love bird του να μου στειλει μια κοντινη φωτογραφιαστο κεφαλι του μαζι με το ραμφος(η να φαινεται καθαρα το κεφαλι) για να ξερω εαν ειναι θηλυκο η αρσενικο

Το love bird ειναι σαν αυτο.Φωτογραφια θα βαλω αυριο δικια του.Επισης παρακληση οποιος θελει την ανταλαγη μπορει να γινει και αυτη τη βδομαδα(εαν γινεται)





Οτι θελετε σε προσωπικο μηνυμα

----------


## -Vasia1997-

*Οποιος  θελει να ανταλαξουμε και δεν ξερει τι φυλλο ειναι το love  bird  του να  μου στειλει μια κοντινη φωτογραφιαστο κεφαλι του μαζι με  το  ραμφος(η να  φαινεται καθαρα το κεφαλι) για να ξερω εαν ειναι θηλυκο  η  αρσενικο*

--->σαν αυτη τη φωτογραφια(θα με βολευε) εαν θελετε να μου στειλετε

----------


## δημητρα

συγνωμη ακυρο, αλλα πως τα αναγνωριζεις απο το κεφαλι?

----------


## -Vasia1997-

δεν ειναι παντα σιγουρο αλλα οταν εχουν μεγαλο ραμφος ειναι θηλυκο ενω οταν εχουν μικροτερο ραμφος ειναι αρσενικο(το ξεκαθαριζω οτι δεν ειναι 100% σιγουρο παντα).Το ατομο που μου εκανα ανταλαγη με διαβεβαιωσε οτι το μεγαλυτερο(σε ηλικια) ειναι αρσενικο και το αλλο που δινω ειναι αρσενικο αν και εχει λιγο μεγαλυτερο ραμφος απο τα αρσενικα μου κανει για αρσενικο

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτο που λες για το ραμφος δεν ειναι σωστο 1000% !

Τα πουλια αυτα δεν εχουν καμια απολυτως διαφορα μεταξυ τους και μονο με test DNA ειναι σιγουρο !

Αυτο που ακουγεται και παλι δεν ειναι σιγουρο (ουτε εγω το πολυεμπιστευομαι) ειναι οτι οταν τα πουλακια καθονται στην πατηθρα τοτε βλεπεις :

Αυτο που καθετε και κραταει το κεφαλι χαμηλα ειναι θελικο ενω αυτο που κοιταει ψηλα και ειναι κορδομενο εινα το αρσενικο !

Δες φωτογραφια :






Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι λιγο.Δεν μπορουμε να δουμε τα αναπαραγωγικα του οργανα και να καταλαβουμε το φιλο ;
Πιστευω να εχουν εκει εμφανη διαφορα!Δεν πιστευω να ειναι ιδια !
Οπως και να το κανουμε ειναι διαφορετικα !  :winky:

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Καλα το ξερω οτι δεν ειναι 1000% σιγουρο αλλα εχει μια πολυ καλη ιδεα για το τι ειναι.Δεν το ξερω τουλαχιστον στα δικα μου(τα παλια) το εχω δει μονο 2-3 φορες να το κανει αυτο.Οχι δεν φαινεται.Μονο που στο αρσενικο εχει μια σαν 'λουριδα' κατω στην κοιλια του αλλα δεν φαινεται παντα.Επειδη ειχα απορια στα δικα μου παλια ειχα κατσει και τα κοιταζει στη κοιλια.Με εξαιρεση αυτη τη λωριδα στο αρσενικο που δεν υπαρχει παντα δεν εχω βρει αλλη διαφορα

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Το θεμα μπορει να κλεισει

----------

